# Main > News >  Book with 111  RPG maps released

## Carnifex

We have now released a printed 128-page book with 111 full page detailed RPG maps - mostly dungeons but some other ones as well. 

Check it out here:
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...rc=slider_view

----------


## Bogie

Nice job Carnifex, hope it is a big seller.  One suggestion would be to have a "Full Size Preview"  showing 2 or 3 pages from the book.  I think you will sell more if people can get a good close up look at a few of your maps.

----------

